# Dunloe Lodge - Our Mystery House



## ScoobyDoo1980 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my first post! I have never been so scared and so excited at the same time. I thought the house might collapse on me, you can see why 

My daughter and I have called this 'The Mystery House' for a long time. We decided to go and investigate - we weren't dissapointed 




IMG_0089 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0040 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0137 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0130 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0127 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0125 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0122 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0121 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0120 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0119 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0115 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0114 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0110 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0108 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0103 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0102 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0097 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0092 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0091 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0090 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0088 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0084 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0082 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0081 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0080 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0079 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0078 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0077 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0076 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0075 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0071 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0070 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0069 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0067 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0066 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0065 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0064 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0063 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0062 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0061 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0060 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0059 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0058 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0057 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0056 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0054 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0052 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0051 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0050 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0048 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0047 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0046 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0044 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0043 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0042 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr




IMG_0041 by LadyLaraCroft1980, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 5, 2011)

I reckon that place needs a bit of TLC! Thanks for the piccies...


----------



## krela (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like it would once have been a lovely building. What a waste. =/


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 5, 2011)

would have looked impressive i guess in its days but by the looks of it the fire ripped the heart out the place but well done


----------



## Bluedragon (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pics mate although the grave stone is a little chilling!


----------



## ScoobyDoo1980 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Thank you *

Wow, thanks everyone 

Really chuffed you like them x


----------



## ScoobyDoo1980 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Some House History*

Seems to be shrouded in mystery, this was all I could find

http://www.taplowsociety.org.uk/twiki/bin/view/Newsletter/NewsLetter88Fire


----------



## scribble (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful chimney stacks. And what a poignant gravestone!


----------



## evilnoodle (Sep 6, 2011)

A once lovely building. How very sad. Those hanging bannisters are rather precarious


----------



## S.Snarkersson (Sep 6, 2011)

Uber chimney pr0n!

The brickwork looks pretty good, just the timber gone - lovely project there for someone but I suspect it will be left to disintegrate then someone will put some nasty little boxes up on the plot. Yuck.

I suspect the headstone is for a pet rather than a child, though happy to be corrected on that....


----------



## highcannons (Sep 6, 2011)

Info from Bucks Fire & Rescue.

Tuesday 31 July, 5.38am: Derelict building on fire, Dunloe Lodge, old Taplow Paper Mill site, Mill Lane, Taplow. Three storey building affected by fire, 15 by 20 metre area. Two appliances and crews from Beaconsfield (call signs BEA1 and BEA3), one from Gerrards Cross (call sign GEX1), one from Marlow (call sign MAR3) and two from High Wycombe (call signs HWY1 and HWY8) including the turntable ladder attended along with the Operational Support Unit (call sign AYL6), the Incident Command Unit (call sign AYL7.1) and the Canteen Van (call sign AYL8.1) from Aylesbury. Officer attendance included Group Manager John Fairweather and Station Managers Jeremy Williams, Will Rootes, Doug Gruchy, Andy Gosling and Neil Boustred. Five appliances from Slough, Berkshire, also attended. Firefighters used two ground monitors, one major pump, three light portable pumps and three jets using water taken directly from the River Thames.

HC


----------



## ScoobyDoo1980 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Highcannons!

What year is this information from?


----------



## highcannons (Sep 6, 2011)

ScoobyDoo1980 said:


> Thanks Highcannons!
> 
> What year is this information from?



2007 mate.


----------



## SaffronP (Sep 7, 2011)

Ohh, beautiful Arts & Crafts house, what a shame. Great photos, particularly that disembodied staircase bannister, and the little grave stone was touching. I'm impressed that you managed to get inside and take so many photos. Well done.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow I love the look of this place!

It reminds me of a place called Whitefields. Such a shame big houses like this are just being left.

Thanks for posting I enjoyed looking at your pictures.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 8, 2011)

*Warning*

Note to anyone going over to do this place now you've read the report... The carpet on the stairs is all that stopped me falling through it yesterday... It's very very dodgy now. Take extreme care!


----------



## mookster (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah we took one look at the 'stairs' and thought better of it!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 9, 2011)

To be perfectly honest mate I think I was a bit daft going up in the first place though up didn't seem to show the delicate nature of the little landing, it only began to collapse as I put weight on it coming down again. I think though we were quite disappointed because we chickened out of GT Manor coming down cos it's live so we wanted to do a worth while explore and perhaps that clouded my judgement! Onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## highcannons (Sep 9, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> To be perfectly honest mate I think I was a bit daft going up in the first place though up didn't seem to show the delicate nature of the little landing, it only began to collapse as I put weight on it coming down again. I think though we were quite disappointed because we chickened out of GT Manor coming down cos it's live so we wanted to do a worth while explore and perhaps that clouded my judgement! Onwards and upwards as they say!



Tip of the week! Always walk along next to the wall. Less leverage on dodgy wood!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

highcannons said:


> Tip of the week! Always walk along next to the wall. Less leverage on dodgy wood!


Unless the staircase is coming away from the wall, which is what happened to me once in a derelict cottage! 
Fabulous old building and great first report, Scooby. Nice one.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 10, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Unless the staircase is coming away from the wall, which is what happened to me once in a derelict cottage!
> Fabulous old building and great first report, Scooby. Nice one.



You get whole floors like that! as a kid we used to muck about in an old house and when the old bill turned up we could jump through the floor and get to the basement before they got into the building.....:icon_evil


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

highcannons said:


> ...when the old bill turned up we could jump through the floor and get to the basement before they got into the building.....:icon_evil



I fell through a floor once, but got stuck halfway through. Once my mate stopped peeing herself laughing she managed to pull me out. Thank goodness for child-bearing hips!


----------



## rizla01 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep.

I was in a similar circumstance yesterday.

Main fear was for my new Camera rather than me.

Still, Its the fear that'll keep us alive.....probably. 

Good set and great building.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks good to me


----------



## MackenzieVR6 (Dec 19, 2021)

The gravestone was a little dog. My grandparents and dad used to live there. My first memory was climbing up the front stairs. Such a shame they have knocked it down. The building was actually listed so I think the fires were started on purpose


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 22, 2021)

MackenzieVR6 said:


> The gravestone was a little dog. My grandparents and dad used to live there. My first memory was climbing up the front stairs. Such a shame they have knocked it down. The building was actually listed so I think the fires were started on purpose



always interesting to hear from a former resident. It happens too frequently ,a fire is "accidentally" started to render a place to unstable to save. It must be sad seeing it as it was a family home but at least it has been documented here for you.


----------

